# Hank's Hops



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like he is enjoying the agility courses. Looks like he is very good at it too.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesome pics.
It's like he has springs in his paws.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

His face is great. It's like he's saying, "Look at me!"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love him!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is clearly having a blast. That's awesome!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Look at me I can fly he says. Great pictures.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

:clap2: That is awesome! He's like a mini-Appaloosa! :becky:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, he LOVES his agility. It's so fun working with a dog that just wants to play so badly. I just noticed his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth in all those. 

And to think it all started with this 10 months ago










We have our first agility trial in 7 days. Eeep! I'm excited and also a bit nervous!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am only nervous for those running against you in agility. Hank looks like he is all serious bout taking it to the next level.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

He really loves the game. He's pretty intense about it. But we will see how it goes. Maybe if its not too bad I'll post video. Lmao


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

He's so handsome, and I just love that big grin he has at every jump. You really hit the dog jackpot with him!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

^This - all of it, from the handsome and grin to the jackpot. He is AWESOME and I love seeing how much fun you're having together.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LoMD13 said:


> He's so handsome, and I just love that big grin he has at every jump. You really hit the dog jackpot with him!


He is a real goof in a lot of ways. But also intense in others? He was goofing off a bit more than normal in these since my nieces were running him. He LOVES kids and he's so good at toning it down for them. 

I do think I hit the jackpot. Hopefully I can replicate that someday... lol. I'm pretty sure Hank may be one of a kind. Kinda sad he's not a breed or I'd have more. But maybe not all at the same time.  One is enough to keep me plenty busy.

One more hop:


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Hank looks and sounds like an amazing dog. So happy you were able to find and bond with him. You two will do great things.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah the bond has been a work in progress. It took a long time to really start coming but it's getting better. I still think he might leave me for some of my agility friends.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

He looks like a lot of fun! I saw some dogs recently that made me think of him. Some local ppl breed rat terrier/ACD crosses, look just like him. I'd forgotten I used to be in 4H with some of them years ago. They were all really cool dogs!


----------

